# 69 Gibson LPC for sale



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

Ad seems fishy for sure. New kijiji account, asking price is a third of what it's worth. Am I missing something here?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

They are worth 12 grand and change ? I don't keep up with high end guitars .... Ask for more pics beside todays paper. Could be a scam, easy to find out if he actually has said guitar.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Ya I responded to the ad quick times and no response. Either scam or someone is getting lucky.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wheres the concern? They've been active on kijiji for almost a day now. It's just never enough for you skeptics. Jeez! 😁


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Found this:





__





musical-instruments-for-all.com - 1969 Gibson Les Paul Custom


Search our extensive catalogue of musical instruments and musical instruments equipment, pianos, guitars, keyboards and so long. You can find here every musical instrument you can imagine. Here is everything you ever wanted to know about Electric Guitars - 1969 Gibson Les Paul Custom.



www.musical-instruments-for-all.com


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> Wheres the concern? They've been active on kijiji for almost a day now. It's just never enough for you skeptics. Jeez! 😁


I know, right?! Maybe I'm just being paranoid 😉


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Dom Polito said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the address to that website that I found in the pic is a Dollar Store in New York.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Watson! What did you find?


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent the seller a message when I initially saw the ad, still no reply.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitarzan68 said:


> Sent the seller a message when I initially saw the ad, still no reply.


funny the way Kijiji says he has a 100% reply rate

cmon, kijiji.


----------

